# Greenhouse upgrade



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2017)

It needed to be done and I was board so I decided to replace the sides . Pre and post the snow event.
The old stuff was 4x8 foot sheets of Hardy board and crumbling apart. The last pic is of the inside showing the insulation board I'm using.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 14, 2017)

looking good. Do you need to paint or seal it from weather or water?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

Looking good, Rick!


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a 3' knee wall around my greenhouse and it's a tremendous energy saver. It ain't fun to do, but the savings on energy consumption and snug greenhouse in
winter is worth the trouble.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> looking good. Do you need to paint or seal it from weather or water?


Yes I do and I promised myself to paint this time around.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2017)

Let's just hope that snow/cold events don't become the norm down your way!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Let's just hope that snow/cold events don't become the norm down your way!


No Sh*t!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2017)

global warming...............


----------



## AdamD (Dec 16, 2017)

Yea thanks for trading us weather so far this year


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Let's just hope that snow/cold events don't become the norm down your way!





Snow is a great insulator from the cold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2017)

I finished both sides last Sunday. Now I want to pull the front off on either side of the door and add a few more 2x4 supports plus the insulation backer boards. It should be dry and I have the day off. Currently its 76 degrees so maybe work in shorts.
The insulation looks good too. Before I used Styrofoam out of shipping containers from work. Square pieces that kept falling out even when would glued them in.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> Snow is a great insulator from the cold



Only if your a Cyp!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2017)

time for new shade cloth, too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> time for new shade cloth, too.


LOL I bought that cloth shortly after getting into orchids, 1989 or 90. After we bought this current property in 2003 I didn't use any shade cloth except for the winter time and only on the sides. We had 65 trees on this one acre of land, mostly pine. The cloth came out again in 2010 when the drought took out all but 4 pines.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2017)

May I suggest an oil based stain for the outside knee wall?
I stained rather than painted mine in 2001 and it still looks
good.


----------



## Justin (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome job Rick.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks just like my GH!


----------

